
Want $25,000? Put Your Finger on Your Phone. and Wait - aml183
https://www.arilewis.com/aris-posts/want-25000-put-your-finger-on-your-phone-and-waitnbsp
======
informatimago
Yes. World IQ is dropping fast.

The contest will be won by the person using a robot finger on an old spare
iPhone, able to provide the longest continuous support (power, internet, etc).
The contest would last months if not years. Uptimes for computers are in tens
of years, but for iOS system, one year might be a maximum. Uptime for lego
robots may be much shorter, but uptimes for professional test robots are
probably much higher. So I'd bet for some idle professional test robot.
(electricity bill and hardware amortisement would largely allow it).

Knowing that, only people with such finger robots available to them (or able
to build one) should participate, and the organiser would lose the price.

The fact that he won't is proof of the lowering IQ in the world and that he's
an immoral scammer (but we already knew that)... :-(

